# Just got my archery mount back



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

Just picked up my archery head mount .He grossed at 170".Ignore the dust on the one on the right as I only dusted it after the pics were taken.The last pic is of my garage wall.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v477/ ... G_3554.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v477/ ... G_3555.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v477/ ... G_3556.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v477/ ... G_3561.jpg


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

all those bucks are awesome. Looks like your having no problem each season


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i like the curl on his brow.

nice archery buck


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

beautiful looking deer, my hats off to ya


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

nice buck, I like the velvet action going on there, :beer:


----------



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

Just curious if the same taxidermist did both of the deer in the picture. I do a little of taxidermy myself, and the one on the left has tons more detail than the one on the right. Whoever did that work is very good. I love to see good work. Too many times hunters spend thousands of dollars harvesting the animal and then don't spend the proper time "scouting a good taxidermist" Thanks for the pics :beer:


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice deer! What did those deer weigh?


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice deer! What did those deer weigh?


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

Beautiful mounts! Congrats on the pigs!


----------



## bigolebuck (Sep 20, 2006)

flotty said:


> Just curious if the same taxidermist did both of the deer in the picture. I do a little of taxidermy myself, and the one on the left has tons more detail than the one on the right. Whoever did that work is very good. I love to see good work. Too many times hunters spend thousands of dollars harvesting the animal and then don't spend the proper time "scouting a good taxidermist" Thanks for the pics :beer:


Actually both mounts were done by the same taxidermist.The one on the right was shot in the middle of November in 1995 and the one on the right was shot last fall on September 5th.As you can tell the difference in the lenght of their hair.The taxidermist loved working on the earlier head and he didn't want to give it back to me.lol



kwas said:


> Nice deer! What did those deer weigh?


For some reason up here in Manitoba nobody weighs their deer.I guess we really don't care about their size.But on the other hand I just picked up a scale from Cabelas last fall(after arrowing this buck) so I couldn't weigh him then but from now on I will be.
Thanx for the congrats guys.


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

Those are some nice deer man!! :beer:


----------



## Kshunter (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome Mount! Nice Job


----------



## bigbuck14 (Jul 13, 2007)

those are some huge deer those ones that arent head mounts shouldve been head mounts because there huge.


----------

